# Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Januar 2011)

*Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt


----------



## stoepsel (14. Januar 2011)

*Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Also,sowas kenn ich ja noch gar nicht
Wenn der Preis für sowas im Rahmen liegt und natürlich die Kühlleistung nicht unter meinem Mugen liegt,dann ist dat Ding schon gekauft!


----------



## BlackNostra (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Ach gibts schon ewig, und ist nicht besser als ein Megahalems, aber ist des jetzt nur ne verbesserste H50 oder hat die H60 auch nen größeren Radi als die H50?


----------



## InRainbows (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Nutzt jemand hier so einen Kühler? Mich würde mal die Leistung bei OC interessieren. Kann er mit "normalen" high-end Kühlern mithalten Noctua, Megahalem oder Alpenfön? Gibgt es schon Test mit diesem Kühler und übertakteten CPU's?


----------



## False_Project (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Toll xD
Habe vor 2 Tagen einen Corsair H50 eingebaut.
Naja die Kühlleistung sollte ungefähr die selbe sein.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Zum herantasten an Flüssigkühler bestimmt geeignet, die Profis werden darüber nur die Hände gegen die Stirn befördern. Was für ein Kühlmittel ist da eigentlich drin, diese fragen werden immer unter das Mauspad gekerrt?! Bitte Testen in  Print oder als Wochenend Spezial Posten. Danke & schönes WE


----------



## dangee (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Hm wäre interessant zu erfahren wie er im Kontext zum H50 und H70 steht.

vgl Test: Corsair H70 Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler - 11.09.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## Woohoo (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Habe auch eine H50 verbaut. Im Vergleich zu meinem Mugen ist diese Kühlung leiser, man hat viel PLatz im Gehäuse weil der riesige Kühlkörper wegfällt. Zudem ist die H50 besser zu reinigen, dann muss ich nicht immer den Kühltower ausbauen. Die Kühlleistung ist vergleichbar mit sehr guten Towerkühlern.

Bin mal auf die Tests gespannt.


----------



## Ruhrpott (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Sehe ich das richtig , das bei dem Kühler Push-Pins verwendet werden ? 

Absoluter Fail wenn es so ist


----------



## Jarafi (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Ich finde die Kühlung sehr ansprechend, werde ich mir auch noch zulegen , bin schon auf Tests gespannt.


----------



## stoepsel (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Habe auch eine H50 verbaut. Im Vergleich zu meinem Mugen ist diese Kühlung leiser, man hat viel PLatz im Gehäuse weil der riesige Kühlkörper wegfällt. Zudem ist die H50 besser zu reinigen, dann muss ich nicht immer den Kühltower ausbauen. Die Kühlleistung ist vergleichbar mit sehr guten Towerkühlern.
> 
> Bin mal auf die Tests gespannt.



Danke für diese INFO.....das hilft mir jetzt weiter,mein Bild von solch einem Kühler zu vervollständigen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



BlackNostra schrieb:


> Ach gibts schon ewig, und ist nicht besser als ein Megahalems, aber ist des jetzt nur ne verbesserste H50 oder hat die H60 auch nen größeren Radi als die H50?



Sieht auf den Bildern nicht wirklich größer aus. Aber bei der H50 gabs auch am Kühler noch einiges an Verbesserungspotential und diese Bodenplatte hier braucht sich vor normalen Mittelklasse-Wakühlern nicht mehr zu verstecken.




InRainbows schrieb:


> Nutzt jemand hier so einen Kühler? Mich würde mal die Leistung bei OC interessieren. Kann er mit "normalen" high-end Kühlern mithalten Noctua, Megahalem oder Alpenfön? Gibgt es schon Test mit diesem Kühler und übertakteten CPU's?



Wenn er gerade neu vorgestellt wurde wohl eher nicht 




kleinerSchuh schrieb:


> Zum herantasten an Flüssigkühler bestimmt geeignet, die Profis werden darüber nur die Hände gegen die Stirn befördern. Was für ein Kühlmittel ist da eigentlich drin, diese fragen werden immer unter das Mauspad gekerrt?! Bitte Testen in  Print oder als Wochenend Spezial Posten. Danke & schönes WE



Typischerweise Wasser (ist nunmal das beste Kühlmittel) mit jeder Menge Korrosionsschutz.




Ruhrpott schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig , das bei dem Kühler Push-Pins verwendet werden ?
> 
> Absoluter Fail wenn es so ist



Wieso? Das Ding soll leicht zu montieren sein, bietet bequemen Zugang und wiegt nicht viel. Genau für solche Szenarien sind Push-Pins entwickelt worden und wären demnach gut geeignet.


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

*gääähn* Nicht schon wieder so eine Pseudowakü..... *schnarch*


----------



## Folterknecht (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

@stoepsel

Hab ebenfalls die H50. Direkt mit dem Mugen2 kanns ich s nicht vergleichen. Allerdings empfinde ich den orginalen Lüfter als Radaubruder, der auch eine eher suboptimale Kühlleistung bringt. Am besten montierst Du 2 Lüfter (den Radi dazwischen im Sandwich). Nimmst zwei Scythe Slipstream 120 oder sowas in der Richtung und Du hast im Idle Ruhe, kannst aber wenn DU willst auch mal richtig Gas geben beim OC. Wakü ist es natürlich keine, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Gamiac (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Na ja ich finde einfach schonmal das ein schöner Megashadow mit 2 Clustern viel schöner aussieht als dieses Ding und bei sandy ist es dann auch von der Kühleistung her egal den ein Mega reicht um den selbst bei 4.5 Ghz noch auf unter 65 grad zu halten .
Bei meinen 4.2 ghz bin ich zwischen 50 und 55 grad bei 900 Lüfterumdrehungen also für was dann noch Wasserkühlung .
Die Strukturen werden immer kleiner vielleicht reicht ab 10 nm oder so ein kleiner 40 mm Lüfter mit tausend umdrehungen für die cpu .

Gruß Gamiac


----------



## Hugo78 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Noch ein Video zum CoolIT Eco2 / Corsair H60.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXblzSYYGJE

Die Kühlleistung des H70 wird sicherlich nicht erreicht, auch wenn der Typ da PR ablässt, dass keine andere Kühllösung dieser Art, ähnlich viel leistet.
Aber der H50 sollte geschlagen werden, wie es die Modellbezeichnung schon verspricht.


Ruhrpott schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig , das bei dem Kühler Push-Pins verwendet werden ?
> 
> Absoluter Fail wenn es so ist



CoolIT / Corsair nutzen eine Rückplatte + Schrauben. 
Die Schrauben sieht man auch ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tayna (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



InRainbows schrieb:


> Nutzt jemand hier so einen Kühler? Mich würde mal die Leistung bei OC interessieren. Kann er mit "normalen" high-end Kühlern mithalten Noctua, Megahalem oder Alpenfön? Gibgt es schon Test mit diesem Kühler und übertakteten CPU's?



ich habe die h50 ehemals auf einem Phenom 9850BE der auf 3ghz mit 1,35V getrieben wurde, der prozessor war selbst bei prime95 nicht über 50°. derzeit kühlt die h50 einen phenom II 940BE auf ca 40° unter last bei 3,8Ghz


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Bin auf den ersten Test gespannt...DANN wird entschieden, dieser oder das H70


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Bin auf den ersten Test gespannt...DANN wird entschieden, dieser oder das H70


Hast du noch nie über die Vorteile einer richtigen Wakü nachgedacht?


----------



## LosUltimos (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Ein Test wäre sicherlich sehr interessant.
Evtl kaufe ich mir dann eine.


----------



## Klutten (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Da viele hier scheinbar einen kleinen Bereich im Forum mit vielen Infos zu diesen kompakten Kühlungen noch nicht kennen, weise ich an dieser Stelle mal explizit darauf hin.

Offizielle PCGHX-Wasserkühlungstests

@ Madz
Wir haben dich schon mehrfach gebeten deine Kommentare in Bezug auf kompakte Wasserkühlungen zu mäßigen. Hier soll zwar nicht deine eigene Meinung beschnitten werden, aber dieses notorische Schlechtreden wollen wir hier nicht haben - zumal es auch mit diesem Thema nichts zu tun hat. Als Redakteur einer Hardware-Community sollte man dort etwas objektiver zu Werke gehen. Danke.


----------



## Jarafi (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Madz schrieb:


> Hast du noch nie über die Vorteile einer richtigen Wakü nachgedacht?


 
Naja was ist an dieser Art von Wasserkühlung verkehrt?, In meinen Augen nichts, sie ist kompakt, preiswert und Kühlt gut


----------



## Verminaard (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Jarafi, da blubbert aber nichts!
Und das macht doch eine Wasserkuehlung aus, oder hab ich da was missverstanden?!


----------



## Miikosch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Au man was für Kommentare...
Für mich ist eine Wakü egal wie groß, ob mit Ausgleichbehälter, mehreren Pumpen, mehreren Radiatoren oder halt einfach nur eine All-in-One-Kompakt Wakü, Hauptsache H2O ist vertreten.
Das ihr mit euren "echten und einzig Wahren" Wakü's immer an den Kompakt Wakü's rumnörgeln müsst.
Es soll auch Leute geben die sich keine große Wakü leisten können oder einfach keine Lust drauf haben so viel rumzubasteln und es sehr begrüßen das Firmen solch Kompakt Wakü's herstellen.

Ich hatte bisher jede Hydro Wakü von Corsair, bin voll u ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Core #1 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

also, vorteile _der H60_ gegenüber der H50 die mich überreden könnten zu warten?


flacher kühlkörper wie H70 und vermutlich anderer lüfter. aber sonst?


----------



## derP4computer (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Ich schließe mich der "Pro" Seite an.
Meiner Meinung nach eine feine Sache.
........................ bei einem Auto würde auch niemand auf den Gedanken kommen und tauschen um eine "richtige" Wasserkühlung einzubauen ...............


----------



## Miikosch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

@ Core #1
Hatte auch mal den H50 verbaut, bin dann auf den H70 umgestiegen und konnte meine Temps nochmal um 8-12°c verringern.
Vorteil am H50 ist aber das man dort locker noch ein weiteren Radiator und ein Ausgleichbehälter anbauen kann wenn man die Schläuche tauscht. Einfach mal "H50 Mod" googlen.


----------



## Core #1 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Miikosch schrieb:


> @ Core #1
> Hatte auch mal den H50 verbaut, bin dann auf den H70 umgestiegen und konnte meine Temps nochmal um 8-12°c verringern.
> Vorteil am H50 ist aber das man dort locker noch ein weiteren Radiator und ein Ausgleichbehälter anbauen kann wenn man die Schläuche tauscht. Einfach mal "H50 Mod" googlen.



ok danke. 
nee, nichts mehr zusätzlich, einsatzort wäre ein gaming-itx rechner, da ist nicht viel platz.


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



> Als Redakteur einer Hardware-Community sollte man dort etwas objektiver zu Werke gehen. Danke.


Also ich kann an den Dingern nichts finden, weswegen ich auch einen Test abgelehnt habe. Eben WEIL ich genau weiss, dass ich in dem Fall zu subjektiv schreiben würde.

Meiner Meinung ist das Zeug eher im Luftkühlungsforum aufgehoben. Aber das Thema hatten wir schon zu Genüge....




> Vorteil am H50 ist aber das man dort locker noch ein weiteren Radiator  und ein Ausgleichbehälter anbauen kann wenn man die Schläuche tauscht.  Einfach mal "H50 Mod" googlen.


Und man dann schon soviel ausgegeben hat, wie für eine richtige, ohne Rumgepfusche erweiterbare Wakü.




> also, vorteile zur H50 die mich überreden könnten zu warten?


*Vorteile einer "großen" Wasserkühlung*




 beliebig erweiterbar
 bessere Leistung
 an die indiduellen Bedürfnisse anpassbar
 kann mehr als eine Wärmequelle kühlen
 passive Kühlung möglich
Standort des Wärmeaustauschs frei wählbar (Nebenraum, Balkon, keller, oder sonst wo)
 
*
Nachteile
*



hoher Erstanschaffungspreis (relaitviert sich durch die extreme Nutzungsdauer/Langlebigkeit
aufwändigere Montage


----------



## Jarafi (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Madz schrieb:


> Also ich kann an den Dingern nichts finden, weswegen ich auch einen Test abgelehnt habe. Eben WEIL ich genau weiss, dass ich in dem Fall zu subjektiv schreiben würde.
> 
> Meiner Meinung ist das Zeug eher im Luftkühlungsforum aufgehoben. Aber das Thema hatten wir schon zu Genüge....
> 
> ...


 
Weil man etwas selber erweitert ohne fertige "Teile" ich nenn es mal so, muss es kein Rumgepfusche sein.
Ich finde die Äußerung nicht angebracht hier in einem Hardware- und Moddingforum .
Jeder der gerne Bastelt "pfuscht" nicht, außerdem ist das ja vielleicht genau der Reiz an der Sache etwas wozu es keine erweiterbaren Teile gibt zuerweitern.
So ist es bei mir.


----------



## Miikosch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

War ja wieder klar das von dir, Madz, solch ein Beitrag kommt...

Wieso Luftkühlungsforum? Auch die Kompakt Wakü's laufen mit WASSER. Allein dieser Satz zeigt wie Ignorant du bist.

Lerne es doch endlich wenn es um eine Kompakt Wakü geht braucht man nicht eine Auflistung der Vor und Nachteile einer "großen" Wakü zu machen.

Auserdem ist es jedem selbst überlassen ob er seine H50 modded, sie so lässt oder mehr für eine "große" Wakü ausgibt, da musst du als Besitzer einer "großen" Wakü nicht immer dein negativen Senf dazugeben.

Ich als H70 und ehemaliger H50 Besitzer finde das die Hydro's von Corsair ihren Zweck sehr erfüllen. Punkt.


----------



## Gnome (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Sicher...ich stell mit 10m Schlauch meinen Wärmetauscher ins Nachbarzimmer. So nen Mist hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Das schafft die Pumpe nicht mal. Also lasst doch diese dämlichen Kommentare einfach sein. Zudem stellt man seinen Radi auch nich auf den Balkon. Wenns dort kühler wird entsteht im Winter Kondenswasser. Is gut für die WaKü! [/IronieOff]

Meine Güte....


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



> Das schafft die Pumpe nicht mal.


Das ist Blödsinn. Solange der Weg ebenerdig verläuft, ist die Schlauchlänge fast gleich.




> Zudem stellt man seinen Radi auch nich auf den Balkon. Wenns dort kühler wird entsteht im Winter Kondenswasser.


Wozu gibt es Armaflex und Frostschutz?


----------



## hotfirefox (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Gnome schrieb:


> Sicher...ich stell mit 10m Schlauch meinen Wärmetauscher ins Nachbarzimmer. So nen Mist hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Das schafft die Pumpe nicht mal. Also lasst doch diese dämlichen Kommentare einfach sein. Zudem stellt man seinen Radi auch nich auf den Balkon. Wenns dort kühler wird entsteht im Winter Kondenswasser. Is gut für die WaKü! [/IronieOff]
> 
> Meine Güte....


 
Klar schafft 10m Schlauch die Pumpe, solange es nicht in die Höhe geht.
Das mit dem Balkon kann ich verstehen aber ein anderer Raum kann dennoch sinnvoll sein. Ein Freund hat seinen Radi im Keller wo ein Delta nach Lust und Laune kreischen kann und etwas kühler ist es da auch noch.


----------



## Klutten (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Könntet ihr bitte das Thema H60 wieder in den Mittelpunkt stellen?! Eine abwegige Diskussion über die Größe einer Wakü, die Aufstellung von Radiatoren und Kondenswasser darf gerne im Wakü-Quatsch-Thread fortgeführt werden.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

gibt nix gegen H70! auch die optik vom H70 sieht geiler aus! aber mich freud es wenn es mehr von dieser art gibt!


----------



## xeno75 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

ich werde mir wohl so ein teil zulegen wenn es nicht all zu lange dauert bis es denn mal erscheint. ich nehme an die H60 ist auch Corsair Link tauglich. 
Hydro Series? H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler - Hydro Series - Cooling

mir auf jeden fall lieber als eine "richtige" wasserkühlung. eben weil ich keine lust habe  in eine große wasserkühlung zu investieren und weil ich mich als einsteiger vor der bastelarbeit scheue, wenn es am ende möglicherweise heißt das mein rechner einen kurzschluss bekommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Klutten schrieb:


> Könntet ihr bitte das Thema H60 wieder in den Mittelpunkt stellen?! Eine abwegige Diskussion über die Größe einer Wakü, die Aufstellung von Radiatoren und Kondenswasser darf gerne im Wakü-Quatsch-Thread fortgeführt werden.



Kleine Korrektur des Kollegen:
Kühlaufbauten, die Temperaturen unter Raumtemperatur anstreben sind, eben gerade auch wengen der Kondenswasserproblematik, besser im Extremkühlbereich aufgehoben. 




Miikosch schrieb:


> Wieso Luftkühlungsforum? Auch die Kompakt Wakü's laufen mit WASSER. Allein dieser Satz zeigt wie Ignorant du bist.



Der Grund ist, dass die Handhabung und Leistung und Preis von Kompaktwaküs sehr große Ähnlichkeiten mit High-End-Luftkühlern aufweist. Typische Wakü-Fragen wie "reicht eine Triple-Radi?", "Eheim oder Laing?", "welcher Wasserzusatz?" oder "sind 60°C gut mit einem Heatkiller 3.0?" kommen von Interessenten an Kompakt-Waküs dagegen eher selten -> Vom Diskussionsverlauf her wären sie im Lukübereich tatsächlich etwas besser aufgehoben, daran ändert auch das Medium im Kühler nichts. (ganz abgesehen davon: Die meisten Heatpipekühler dürften genauso Wasser zur Wärmeübertragung nutzen. Sind das deswegen auch automatisch "Wasserkühlungen"?)

Aber und um weitere Diskussionen abzuwürgen: Das ist die Sichtweise von Leuten, die sich bereits mit Wakü auskennen. Wo Hilfeanfragen in einem Forum landen orientiert sich aber besser an der Sichtweise von Leuten, die noch keine Ahnung haben - denn die erstellen die Threads da, wo es für sie logisch klingt.
Also bleiben Kompaktwaküs bei den Waküs.
Spätestens wenn sich dual-Radi-Modelle verbreiten, kommt man eh in einen Bereich, in dem eine Kompaktwakü mit einer sogenannten "echten" genauso viel zu tun hat, wie z.B. ein TT-Komplettset, dass niemand als Lukü bezeichnen würde. (weil es nicht kühlt  )




Madz schrieb:


> Also ich kann an den Dingern nichts finden, weswegen ich auch einen Test abgelehnt habe. Eben WEIL ich genau weiss, dass ich in dem Fall zu subjektiv schreiben würde.



Das Wissen wir nun langsam alle. Bitte beachte trotzdem, dass das Thema hier "H60" heißt, nicht "Madz Meinung". D.h. wenn ein Post nur aus der Meinung besteht, aber keine Informationen zur Hardware enthält, trägt es nicht wirklich was zur Diskussion bei.




Miikosch schrieb:


> Es soll auch Leute geben die sich keine große Wakü leisten können  ...
> Ich hatte bisher jede Hydro Wakü von Corsair, bin voll u ganz zufrieden.



Diese beiden Sätze sollte man nicht ins gleiche Post packen 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Jarafi, da blubbert aber nichts!
> Und das macht doch eine Wasserkuehlung aus, oder hab ich da was missverstanden?!



Hast du. Vollkommen. So falsch, dass man geneigt ist, an Vorsatz und Spam zu denken.


----------



## Namitu (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Miikosch schrieb:


> Au man was für Kommentare...
> Für mich ist eine Wakü egal wie groß, ob mit Ausgleichbehälter, mehreren Pumpen, mehreren Radiatoren oder halt einfach nur eine All-in-One-Kompakt Wakü, Hauptsache H2O ist vertreten.
> Das ihr mit euren "echten und einzig Wahren" Wakü's immer an den Kompakt Wakü's rumnörgeln müsst.
> Es soll auch Leute geben die sich keine große Wakü leisten können oder einfach keine Lust drauf haben so viel rumzubasteln und es sehr begrüßen das Firmen solch Kompakt Wakü's herstellen.
> ...



DANKE - das war mal ein schöner Kommentar 

Ich hab auch seit ein paar Tagen eine H50 in nem TEMJIN...und lass mich dafür auch gerne "flamen"  

Mich fasziniert einfach nur die Technik da drin steckt...so klein und doch so effektiv! Deshalb auch von mir einen klaren Daumen für die H50/60/70 

/Vote for Extra Foren-Bereich für Corsair H50/60/70 Anhäger 

Bitte mehr davon!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Also ich habe die H50 und die H70 hier und ich frage mich wirklich wie da ne H60 da rein passt. Ich verstehe den zwischen Schritt nicht ganz? Die H70 ist in et war 8 Grad besser als die H50 und was für einen Sinn macht jetzt eine H60 die vielleicht 5 Grad besser ist als die H50?


----------



## ArnoGK (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Namitu schrieb:


> DANKE - das war mal ein schöner Kommentar
> 
> Ich hab auch seit ein paar Tagen eine H50 in nem TEMJIN...und lass mich dafür auch gerne "flamen"
> 
> ...




Ich find es genauso, ist klar das eine richtig gute Wasserkühlung bessere Temps und sowas hat...


Aber der Preis von ca. ab 250€ bis ins unendliche  ist zur Leistung der Corsair Hxx Serie ein großer unterschied


----------



## Folterknecht (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den zwischen Schritt nicht ganz? Die H70 ist in et war 8 Grad besser als die H50 und was für einen Sinn macht jetzt eine H60 die vielleicht 5 Grad besser ist als die H50?




Falls die H60 bei nur 27mm Radiator-Dicke ~ 5K besser kühlt, wäre das doch schon mal ein ordentlicher Fortschritt. Der Radi der H70 ist doch ziemlich dick, und macht die Platzersparnis (vor allem im Sandwich) schon wieder fast zu nichte.


----------



## Klutten (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also ich habe die H50 und die H70 hier und ich frage mich wirklich wie da ne H60 da rein passt. Ich verstehe den zwischen Schritt nicht ganz? Die H70 ist in et war 8 Grad besser als die H50 und was für einen Sinn macht jetzt eine H60 die vielleicht 5 Grad besser ist als die H50?



Hier benötigt man eventuell auch Hintergrundwissen bezüglich des Grundes, warum Corsair den Anbieter gewechselt hat. Somit könnte man die H60 als zwangsläufigen Ersatz für die H50 betrachten, ein Ersatz für die H70 ist eventuell ebenfalls in Planung. Warten wir es ab, könnte spannend werden.


----------



## STSLeon (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Sieht nett aus, wobei mir die H70 vom Design her besser gefällt. Wenn ich einen 120MM Lüfter verbauen könnte (altes Gehäuse), dann wäre es auch eine kompakte Wakü statt einem Turmkühler.


----------



## xeno75 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Klutten schrieb:


> Somit könnte man die H60 als zwangsläufigen Ersatz für die H50 betrachten, ein Ersatz für die H70 ist eventuell ebenfalls in Planung. Warten wir es ab, könnte spannend werden.



Ich denke auch das die H50 auf lange Sicht von der H60 ersetzt werden soll. Außerdem passt die H60 ins Corsair Link System und das soll ja das next big thing von Corsair werden. Das würde auch dafür sprechen das es einen H80(?) geben wird, der dann den H70 ersetzt. Mal sehen was die Zeit bringt.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

ich bin schonmal gespannt auf Temperaturen... Sone etc...,
ob sie dann 50/60 oder 70 heissen wird..? Mal sehen.. Hauptsache das dies Teil gut für Abkühlung sorgt, wenn ich Sandy dann mal etwas "zu heiss" gemacht habe...


----------



## Tobucu (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Für alle die keinen Platz für große Turmkühler haben finde ich die Hydro Kühler ideal.
Da ich in meinem System eine Thermalright Spifire verbaut habe würde die H 60 ganz gut dazu passen.


----------



## Dommerle (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Also die H70 zieht an praktisch allen Luftkühlern vorbei.
Ich hätte es deshalb interessanter gefunden, wenn eine H80 oder H90 oder wie sie auch immer heißen mag mit einem 240er Radi gekommen wäre.
Die hätte wirklich alles haushoch plattgemacht...


----------



## Ahab (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Naja, man sieht dass es Cool-IT ist.  Aber das Design gefällt mir, besser als die runden Dinger.  Bin mal auf die Leistung und den Preis gespannt.


----------



## Naennon (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

ich mein es gibt ja irgendwo eine mit 2 x 92....
das Ding ist von Corsair und die haben das 800D, 700D und 600T und Corsair WEISS das OBEN entweder 2 x 120 oder 3 x120 reinpassen und was macht Corsair? richtig, 2 x 92.... ist eigentlich logisch...

schade, 2x120 wäre Sofortkauf, aber so - nein


----------



## Lolm@n (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Naennon schrieb:


> ich mein es gibt ja irgendwo eine mit 2 x 92....
> das Ding ist von Corsair



Ja das gibt es jedoch 1. nicht von Corsair und 2. ist es für den server bereich wo man kleinere lüfter dafür lautere einsetzt da sie eh niemand stören 



Naennon schrieb:


> und die haben das 600T und Corsair WEISS das OBEN entweder 2 x 120 reinpassen und was macht Corsair? richtig, 2 x 92.... ist eigentlich logisch...



Im 600T hat nie ein fetter 240er radi mit lüfter platz vergiss das das ist ein Lukü Case 

Wenn man nicht draus kommt lässt man es lieber denn von Cool It gibt es eine 240er 

zudem für den preis was ein 360er Hydro set kosten würde köntest du dir ne einfache wakü bei AT zusamenstellen welche leistungsfähiger ist.

Die kompakten find ich schon praktisch aber alles was grösser ist als ein 120er radi oder ein 140er macht null sinn!

ein 360er radi braucht man nur wenn man sonst noch etwas einbindet oder einbinden will sonst nimmst du höchstes ein 240er (kein slim) das reicht locker für eine CPU only wakü!

MfG


----------



## hotfirefox (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Klutten schrieb:


> Hier benötigt man eventuell auch Hintergrundwissen bezüglich des Grundes, warum Corsair den Anbieter gewechselt hat.


 Der wäre?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Im Zweifelsfall hat es meisten ein Finanzieller Hintergrund, weil die Qualität der H Serie war eigentlich völlig in ordnung!


----------



## VVeisserRabe (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Naja, wenn nicht bald eine innovation kommt ala superleggra, die dann auch noch bezahlbar und effizient ist wird sowas wohl die zukunft der luftkühler sein und die turmkühler werden wieder verschwinden


----------



## Pumpi (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Wenn sowas denn zumindest gleich mit ordentlichen Lüftern ausgeliefert wird ist es ja auch OK.

Wenn man die Radi-Lüfter nicht noch ersetzen muß und auch noch einen Gehäuselüfter einspart ist das ganze ja nichtmal überteuert.

P.s: Ich kann Leute gut verstehen die klar machen möchten, das solche "kleinen" Wakü's nichts/nicht viel mit einer "großen" Wakü zu tun haben. Denn wenn man stillschweigend solche Kühler auf gutem Turmkühler Niveau als allgemein Wakü bezeichnet, dann werden automatisch enttäuschte Personen entstehen, die sich unter dem Begriff Wakü mehr erhofft hatten.

Würde man das in Review's bzw. ersten Bekanntmachungen kurz mit anmerken, das die zur Zeit existierenden Mini kompakt Wakü's noch nicht auf dem Stand sind von ausgewachsenen Systemen, gäbe es den Klärungsbedarf nicht 

Der schiedzufrene Witz ist ja eigentlich, das wenn man die Kompaktwakü's für ca. 20-30€ Radi-technisch erweitern würde,  sie eigentlich ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis hätten.

Sprich : Eine H140 mit zwei 120er Radi's wäre absolut ernst zu nehmen und nur unwesentlich teurer.

Auch die Einbaufähigkeit in vielen Gehäusen wäre gegeben, hat man so eins nicht muß man sich halt mal umorientieren, oder aber den Dremel aktivieren.

Ist allemal besser als Kompromisse


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Also ich muss dir aber sagen das die H70 mehr als ein guter Turmkühler unter Luft ist, das Teil macht einer Wasserkühlung alle ehre.


----------



## Pumpi (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

OK ich korrigiere +- 10%


----------



## schlappe89 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Der H60 Kühlblock sieht besser aus als der alte von der H50/H70. Dieses eckige Aussehen ist irgendwie im Trend oder?
Die Kühlleistung würde mich schon interessieren, v.a. da ich eine H70 habe.

Einen H80 wird es sicher auch geben, ebenso wie größere Radiatoren (240).
Der relativ einfache Einbau einer Fertigwakü ist allegemein bekannt, ebenso wie die gute Kühlleistung im Vergleich mit den Highend Luftkühlern.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich die H70 nicht durch eine neue Corsair WaKü ersetzen. Auch wenns mich dann ziemlich nerven wird wenn die H80 besser ist XD


----------



## kill_switch2 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

kosta quanta?! also es wäre auf jedenfall ne alternative zu meinem momentan verbauten EKL Nordwand  bin mal gespannt auf testbereichte und den einstiegspreis.


----------



## violinista7000 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Andere Hersteller haben den Trend erkannt, denn ColerMaster hat auch so ein Ding in Cebit gebracht. 

Test erwünscht!


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (27. März 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, was er so bringt an Leistung, denn momentan gibt es ja nur den Test auf English, der auch der einzige ist ^^
Mein übergroßer EKL Brocken nimmt viel Platz weg ... bei hoh.de ist er ja shcon für 69,99€ gelistet aber Lieferung erst am 22.04.11 

LG


----------



## Cracken (4. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Einige Händler kündigen Verfügbarkeit ab 12.04.2011 an.


----------



## kill_switch2 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Cracken schrieb:


> Einige Händler kündigen Verfügbarkeit ab 12.04.2011 an.


 
bei welchen Händlern war des?! zufällig bei alternate  weil da hab ich meinen vorbestellt... will des ding endlich haben


----------



## Kami84 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Naja ich glaub mal nicht dasdie Kühlleistung immens besser ist als bei der H50. Im endeffekt ist nur ein anderes gehäuse sowie ein anderer Lüfter verbait. Der Radi ist derselbe wie bei der H50. preislich ist auch nicht viel unterschied zur H50. Also da behalt ich lieber meine H50 und verbaue 2 Lüfter Push&Pull und das reicht.


----------



## Cracken (27. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Corsair H60 ist lieferbar!!!


----------



## Falcon (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Jap, lieferbar... Und läuft bei mir bereits


----------



## Aîm (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

wie steht die h60 mit dualfan (push-pull) setup im vergleich zur h70 da?
hab im netz leider nix dazu gefunden =(


----------



## Clonemaster (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Aîm schrieb:


> wie steht die h60 mit dualfan (push-pull) setup im vergleich zur h70 da?
> hab im netz leider nix dazu gefunden =(


 
Wenn heute noch Zeit dafür hab, kann ich meine Ergebnisse mit der H60+Phenom II x4 965@Stock (bei Wunsch
auch mit OC) noch in meinem TB posten. Aber *nur *wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, ansonsten halt in den nächsten
Tagen..

MfG Clonemaster


----------



## Aîm (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*



Clonemaster schrieb:


> Wenn heute noch Zeit dafür hab, kann ich meine Ergebnisse mit der H60+Phenom II x4 965@Stock (bei Wunsch
> auch mit OC) noch in meinem TB posten. Aber *nur *wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, ansonsten halt in den nächsten
> Tagen..
> 
> MfG Clonemaster


ist halt dann leider kein direkter vergleich, aber besser als nix =/


----------



## Falcon (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H60: Neuer Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler vorgestellt*

Hier gibt es einen Vergleich mit Stock und einer Auswahl an Push/Pull Bestückung:

Blog - Hydro Series H60 Fan Comparison: The Quiet, the Loud, and the Ridiculous

Ist allerdings wohl nicht ganz unvoreingenommen. Aber alle mal besser als gar nichts


----------

